# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  A cow cure the baldness

## Wanthair

*  Joel Hendon

You may not believe this. But have you ever seen a bald cow? Certainly not unless diseased. Now we have an account from a barber in Columbia who has found the solution for hair re-growth. The facts of how well it succeeds is yet to be determined but he and over two hundred of his customers are willing to attest to it.

As most know already, cows are a wonder of nature. Think of it. How many children have highly benefited from her milk and some, like my own case, might not have survived had it not been for cow's milk. Not only that, they furnish delectable steaks and roasts and have sustained many millions of people with protein. Egypt once worshipped her and many Hindus still revere her and will never harm her.

The Columbian barber, Ancizar Duque, has a cow named Simona. A very mild mannered, docile creature. She willingly participates in the procedure for the hair re-growth for only a small amount of feed. Ancizar charges $55.00 for a 12 session treatment which includes pay for the molasses and oats for Simona. He applies a little of the molasses on the customer's bald area and sprinkles oats on the syrup. Simona does the rest by licking the mixture off thoroughly. For those who are not familiar with cows anatomy, their tongue feels almost like sandpaper. It is rough like a rasp. Cats have a similar tongue only on a much smaller scale. According to barber Duque, the stimulating massage from the cows tongue invigorates the hair follicles and hair returns.
I am eager to see how many farmers now begin to hire out their cows for hair restoration purposes. Hey, if it works, go for it. It will be interesting to see if Ancizar Duque becomes a world wide hero. I'm remaining impartial, since I don't have a bald spot...yet. Maybe in another year or so. 



http://searchwarp.com/swa433687-Grea...ws-No-Less.htm

----------


## KeepTheHair

Milk is actually bad for you, etc.


Would be nice if this really is a cure, but I don't buy it.

----------


## KeepTheHair

This is a joke right?

----------


## doke

i udderly understand hahaha,to be series there was a farmer in the uk quite a while ago that when he bent over to feed his cows they would lick his bald spot and he said his hair began to regrow in that area. :Big Grin:

----------


## Fixed by 35

This old wives tale is centuries old, if not longer!

----------


## doke

just good old snake oil :Mad:

----------


## Sweedychef

I once heard that cows licking the bald spot will stimulate hair growth.... Off to buy some tounge hahaha

----------

